# My Poor Shaved Cat



## Myrtaceae

Okay. I'm posting this because I imagine everyone else will find it as hilarious as I do. 

I have a 14 year old cat who has had a couple of abdominal surgeries, and as a result has trouble grooming his hindquarters (scar tissue in his belly). He doesn't take well to brushing-- read: the amount of blood he draws from my hand only adds to the matting, so, every 6-7 months we get him shaved.

*Meet Middy: He's not too pleased to see you.*








*
Another cat (Duffy) check him out post-shave:*









*Oh! The shame:*









*How he looks with hair:*


----------



## ArcticRain

Aww, he is so cute! That sounds like a fun experience.... Trying to shave a cat. All the cats I know would rather die then have thier fur cut off. But, if I had a cat that's what I would do!


----------



## Sakura8

Ohmigosh! So cute! Poor guy. *shakes with laughter* I know the feeling. I've had a few that have to be clipped too. I didn't get nearly as good of photos as you did, Myrt, but here:
My old tuxedo, years ago







Mo (technically our neighbor's cat)















Haha, Middy, your pics are awesome but I'm sure you wish your owner hadn't posted them. XD Hehe, at least you got a cute little bandana to wear. 

Myrt, is Middy meowing or hissing in the first pic?


----------



## Myrtaceae

@ ArcticRain: definitely get a professional to do it if you ever have to. :shock:

@Sakura: He's hissing all right. It usually takes him about two days to feel comfy after a shave. The larger black cat is the youngest and likes to come bug him. We've been doing this for about 3 years now, so he's kind of used to it, but also kind of upset when it happens, lol. I love seeing it on other cats though; that poor little tuxedo XD. Maybe he won't feel so alone if I show it to him.

He's actually living without housemates (well, except for my fish) at the moment-- we just moved into a new house and split the pets between me & the parents. My husband always spends about 20 minutes ogling the cat rescues at petsmart though, so I suspect we will end up with another furry before the new year is done. :roll:

I'm probably anthropomorphizing here, but I totally think cats can feel shame. :lol:


----------



## Sakura8

It's so funny because both my cats always seem to feel so full of themselves after they get shaved. My tuxedo would strut and strut, it was funny. But I imagine yes, some kitties do feel the shame and Middy definitely seems to be one of them. Great pic of him hissing. XD And I love the one of him with his nose buried under his tail.

Haha, Duffy is looking at him like he's a whole new cat. 

I have to run by the cat rescues or else I'd be in trouble. With 8 of the furry fiends, I'm practically a cat shelter myself.


----------



## Myrtaceae

Lol! I can't imagine a shaved cat strutting, Middy always seems so...angry. 

I found Duffy as a kitten, meowing outside the store that I worked at. It was kind of a shady part of town (there was a 'massage parlor' that opened across the street, if you get my drift). The other cat at my parents house was found as a kitten being warmed by our hot tub. The most cats/kittens they ever had at one time was around 8; I was round 10 then myself, so I think they're to blame for my love of rescues. ;-)

We're practically destined to take in another one, but I'm not sure how Middy will deal with it-- he's pretty happy being King.


----------



## Romad

That first pictures says it all. Poor Middy 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## angella

Hello!

I noticed when looking at the pics that Middy seems to be pretty upset, angry, and disgruntled in all the shaved pics, and has a general expression of disgust. In the last pic where he has his fur he seems so content xD

Poor kitty. I'm sure he loves you anyways, right? ;D


----------



## Myrtaceae

He's definitely upset about getting shaved, but he tends to calm down after a day or two and starts acting normal again. 
*
Here he is just after chasing Duffy off:*








*
And this is during the grow-out phase:*










Much happier.


----------



## angella

Myrtaceae said:


> He's definitely upset about getting shaved, but he tends to calm down after a day or two and starts acting normal again.
> *
> Here he is just after chasing Duffy off:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And this is during the grow-out phase:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much happier.


Adorable


----------



## dramaqueen

Middy looks like a snarling mountain lion in the first pic. lol


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Oh jeez, just found this thread, and it is amazing! I love the lion poof at the end of his tail.l..my friends have to shave thier cat and they do the same thing..
I have a poodle dachshund, so when his fur gets really matted, i cut all his fur off..hes so adorable with the fur,he looks like a muppet, actually, but brushing it only makes it tangle more, and trying to untangle the mats he gets is so stressful, for both of us, that i usually just give up and cut him..and i have to do it with siccors, cause no clipper thats been tried works in his hiar!


----------

